# Do you want comic navigation links for your submissions?



## dave hyena (Apr 20, 2007)

Got a comic? A series of pictures?

Did you know that you can set up a link in the image description so that people can navigate forwards, backwards and to the start of a comic/series that you've uploaded?

This feature needs some serious promotion methinks. Please feel free to direct people on FA to this post or to use this in your own work. 

All you need to know is the submission ID's of the images which you've submitted. The submission ID is the number which is added to the start of every image uploaded to Furaffinity. (To see how to find these out, see this posts attachment, the submission ID is highlighted in red).

Once you know them, in the image description, you can type:

[369022, 98655, 375898]

Where you see the ID numbers, put in the appropriate ID number of your submissions. You will then end up with something that looks like this:

<<< PREV | FIRST | NEXT >>>

Please note that this *only works in image descriptions*. Two more caveats apply:

1. Only one whitespace character is allowed anywhere between the numbers, semicolons and square brackets. 
2. To disable a certain link, for example you don't have the "next" link on your latest piece or the "first" link on your first one, replace the ID with a dash, "-". and that link will be disabled. 

For further info, see section 5 here or Yak's journal.


----------



## Jekkal (Apr 20, 2007)

Really? Interesting...


----------



## yak (Apr 20, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> The submission ID is ....


The one shown in the URL bar, after the */view/* or */full/* for example
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/504225/, the ID would be 504225.

---

Oh, lookie, we broke half a million of submissions already


----------



## dwitefry (Apr 23, 2007)

that is actually incredibly useful as I'm working on a series of three images at the moment. thank you very much it was worth coming on this forum today and I mean that with no sarcasm.

MeX


----------



## DavidN (Apr 23, 2007)

Most excellent. I'll have to go back and include these!


----------

